

Google Celebrates the 37th Anniversary of Atari's Breakout - fintler
http://www.google.com/search?q=atari+breakout&tbm=isch

======
kd5bjo
Why can't anyone making a breakout clone get the physics "right"? In the
original[1], the ball bounces vertically off of the first brick it encounters
and continues through all of the others until it hits the paddle or the
ceiling; this changes the feel of the game substantially and makes the ball
more predictable, which lets the entire game run at a faster pace.

[1] I don't really know about the original, but I am quite familiar with the
Atari 400/800 Super Breakout cartridge.

------
niles
Looks like google needs to watch this video on how to make a good breakout
game:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Fy0aCDmgnxg#t=127s)
\-- Juice it or Lose it.

------
rocky1138
Google thanks for scaring the shit out of my cat.

Note to others who've not clicked the link yet: check your volume before you
do.

------
fintler
The location of the URL for this post can also be reached by going to
<http://images.google.com/> and performing a search for "atari breakout".

------
jamesjporter
Interestingly, if you beat the game it repeats but with a search for
"Galápagos Islands". Is this a reference to something?

~~~
Zenst
I got "Tokyo" for the next level, then some place not heard of followed by two
dog search's. Would appear to be somewhat random/based upon what people are
searching for maybe.

~~~
jonnyscholes
I got Eggs Benedict.... which is hands down my favorite food. I got that 'how
do they know!!!' feeling... until i played for the second time :\

------
abecedarius
Wozniak's Breakout in Apple Basic using the low-res graphics mode and the
paddles was really short; it could fit on a T-shirt if I correctly recall the
screenshots I saw.

------
sp332
If you beat the "Atari Breakout" level the search term switches to "great
white shark". Anyone know what the next levels are?

~~~
mlex
It seems to be random; I got a breed of dog after finishing the initial level.

~~~
mark-r
Same here, mine was "golden retriever".

~~~
Zenst
yip, got "pugs" some other dog type, after 6 levels my hope of porn was
deminished and I gave up.

------
mark-r
Reminds me of the time back in the '80s, I had a day to kill so I made a
breakout game in Z80 assembly. That was fun.

------
speeder
Mini Show HN that is kinda cringeworthy:

Those that want to see some of my novel ideas with breakout, see my unfinished
game, that probably will remain unfinished (as I focus on my startup) please
visit <http://paddlewars.agfgames.com> (yes, the site is horrible, but the
game is good... or at least half of its players love it... I know that the
other half hate it but half of them love it!!!)

EDIT: Random trivia: Breakout game design was done by Steve Wozniak, mostly
because when Steve Jobs recruited him to do the electronics, he forgot (or
"forgot" we will never know) to explain him the rules in detail, so he had to
invent them.

------
pow-tac
My cheat: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5702208>

------
cpswan
It's good to see that they've found something useful to do with the resources
previously committed to Reader.

------
cdvonstinkpot
It's too slow in my Firefox to be usable, unfortunately.

------
sl1e
I wonder if they will give me back the photos and other stuff I lost when they
cut me down to 6gb and not charging my card. Lol that would be sweet but it's
good to hear I like to clean my email out a lot.

